# Spotting after a transvaginal scan



## Tesharika

I asked this over at the 1st trimester forum but I basically being ignored
I had a transvaginal scan two days ago and I've been spotting ever since. It isn't a lot, not enough that I need a pad in fact I only notice it when I wipe.
Some of it is more red and some of it is brown.
I know it's normal to spot afterwards, I'm just wondering about other's experiences with spotting after a transvaginal ultrasound? Color? How long did it last? Any discomfort? ( I feel like my cervix has been irritated)
Even though they say it's normal I'm still worried...
Thanks

****Updatee**** Sadly my spotting was the start of a miscarriage and I have since lost the baby:(


----------



## korrinalex

Sorry, I have had no experience of this...had 2 transvaginal scans and no spotting afterwards. Have heard your cervix is irritated easily though, so hopefully that is all it is. So sorry you are stressing....hope you get some positive answers soon from people who have experienced this. :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Give the epu a call to put your mind at ease .. i'm sure it's perfectly normal, remember your cervix is particularly sensitive during pregnancy xxx


----------



## Pippasdvision

I had spotting after a trans scan with my last little one. It swapped between dark brown and creamy pink for about a week. I went back to my EPU who were fantastic and told me to not worry unless it goes red with clots and to not have intercourse as this can add to the irritation. Needless to say he is now over 2yrs old and there is nothing wrong with him at all and the rest of my early pregnancy went without a hitch.


----------



## kanga

hi Hun, my mf told me that intercourse can cause the type of spotting you describe as it disturbs the cervix, so it seems v posisble that the ultrasound could well have caused the spotting

hope it goes away soon hun and your worries start to ease off xx


----------



## Tesharika

Thanks everyone. I'm seeing some red and some brown blood but I'm not having any cramps. I hope it is from the scan, I have a retroverted cervix and I think that makes it worse.
I'm terrified I'm losing the baby though it started only after the scan and it ( my cervix) feels sore like it's been scratched.
I have an appt with my doctor tomorrow morning we'll see what he says.
I'm not allowed to have sex anyways ( I also have an incompetent cervix, all my problems seem to revolve around my cervix) so no fears there.
Expecting the worst hoping for the best ..


----------



## Tesharika

Found out today I'm losing the baby. I heard before some people say if a miscarriage is pending a transvaginal scan can start the process and that seems to have what happened in my case- no heartbeat was found at the scan and my hcg levels are lowering :(


----------



## Pippasdvision

Oh sweetheart I am so sorry for your loss. big hugs for u!!


----------



## ab75

Tesharika said:


> Found out today I'm losing the baby. I heard before some people say if a miscarriage is pending a transvaginal scan can start the process and that seems to have what happened in my case- no heartbeat was found at the scan and my hcg levels are lowering :(

sorry to hear your news. i know it won't help but i know what you're going thru. look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## Agiboma

its normal to spot as long as it does not turn into heavy bleeding and cramping then you are fine, try not to worry


----------



## Tesharika

Thanks Abigomi, sadly I lost the baby. I guess I should update my first post, I think I will go do that..


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## Jox

:cry::hugs:

xxx


----------



## mislaww

So sorry, Tesh. Take care of yourself.


----------

